
HUI.js – JavaScript Front End UI Library in 657 Bytes - Horlahcoded
http://github.com/Horlahcoded/HUI.js
======
nofilter
Why would anyone prefer this over Handlebars or any other templating language
loaded in via separate files over Ajax, which is much nicer on the eyes? This
just seems to me like it can get very complex and spaghetti-like very easily.

~~~
Horlahcoded
have you checked HyperScript?

~~~
nofilter
I haven't, but just did. It's pretty much the same in that you create inline
HTML in Javascript. I'm not saying this is wrong. I'm just wondering why would
someone prefer this method to a file-based templates (like Handlebars).

~~~
Horlahcoded
Thanks for pointing that out, you can write your code in separate file then
include in the HTML. i have updated the docs to note that.

